# Audio Nachbearbeitung Stimmenfilter



## BEYBerlin (5. November 2013)

Hallo,

habe folgende Frage:

suche eine Audiosoftware die menschliche Stimmen rausfiltern kann, (zb. Ipod Aufnahmen an der Decke, es sind Stimmen zu hören, Qualität ist aber schlecht).

Gibt es eine Art Filter / Spezialprogramm für sowas?

Vielen Dank !


----------



## CSS Depp (11. Dezember 2014)

die einzige sofware, die das leistet, ist das pandora plug-in für sonic worx, was es nur für mac gibt und seit vielen jahrne nicht mehr erhältlich ist.

du wirst aber ggf mit einem mittenfilter schon brauchbare ergebnisse erzielen. hast du irgendwo einen graphiscen EQ zur verfügung? dann teste mal aus, welche frequenzen du ein bischen absenken musst, damit die stimme ein bischen weniger wird.


----------



## chmee (16. Dezember 2014)

das klingt nach andersrum  ipod an der decke? stimme verstärken? Nun, ich will nicht sagen , es wird leichter, aber ein Denoising könnte zumindest schon mal Nutzsignal von Basisrauschen trennen (zumindest verbessern), jenes verstärken mittels wichtiger Frequenzen, so im Bereich 200-4000 Hertz..

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
bzgl. Sonic Worx, die gesamte Produktpalette von Prosoniq wurde von Zynaptiq übernommen. Welches der aktuellen Produkte jedoch Sonicworx entspricht weiß ich nicht.

Grüße


----------



## BigPete85 (12. Dezember 2017)

Sowas funktioniert grundsätzlich nicht gut. Sämtliche Frequenzen sind miteinander vermischt Es gibt Filter-Tools, ja, aber gut klingen tun die nicht.


----------

